# anybody heard anything about IUP?



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

I am I high school senior looking around at culinary schools. I've been looking a lot at IUP and was wondering if anyone has gone to or heard anything about it. Or if anyone has suggestions of where else I might look that is not extremely far away from Cincinnati? Thank you so much... ---april---


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I've not heard of IUP. What do the initials stand for?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear April --

Sorry, I don't know anything about the place you mentioned.

_BUT_ -- on the other part of your question: you can look in Shaw Guides (I'm not sure of the exact website, but it's something like www.shawguides.com). They have one for culinary schools, and you can probably look for a specific geographical area. I hope this helps you!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---Afra--- That was exactly what I was talking about! But I talked to a chef that I know who went to J&W and she suggested I check out their South Carolina campus... which I AM currently doing. Has anyone gone there? Thank you for your help. ---april---:bounce: :chef: :bounce:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

April, I attended the Charleston campus in '94 -'95. Let me know any specific questionns you have here, by pm or e-mail, and I'll be happy to answer as best I can.


----------

